# Transitioning from pee pads to outside?



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I want to start transitioning Sadie from using pee pads to going outside. The pee pads are super convenient but they are grossing me out. Now that we are heading into spring, I want to start taking her outside. 

She does go when I take her for walks, but I want her to learn to tell me / go to the door when she has to go.

Any advice on how to transition her? She did take to the pee pads like a champ  She's very smart (but I might be biased lol)


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Good Girl Sadie!!!-I Have to use them because winters are bad-and sometimes iam not able to go out to walk him. In Nice weather he gets to pee and pooh alot more outside. Good Luck Iam Sure she will do great-Nickee In Pa**


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Move it a few ft. slowly and then place it outside over a few weeks?

I have to say, it is very convenient to have Gustave potty trained to do both. His pad is on our balcony so when he starts pawing at the balcony door, we take him outside or open the door to let him get to his pad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella is trained to use the pee pad and go outside. She prefers to go outside and will bark at the back door for someone to take her out. She only uses the pee pad as a last resort. When training to use the potty outside, you will have to be dedicated to take your fluff out often to give her lots and lots of opportunities to successfully go outside. I make a point of only taking Bella out the same door to potty each and every time so she naturally associates that particular door with going outside to potty. I also keep her leash by the door. Another "sign" for her that outside is potty. Some people I know have trained their dogs to ring a bell hanging from the door knob to signal that they need to go out. As you are transitioning, keeping a pee pad by the door helps. Good luck. Be persistent and patient!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd keep the pee pads. Trust me... easy to have her doing both. Especially if you live where it gets really rainy or snowy.

But for outside -- I use bells for my two. Bell training works well for us and I always know when they need out


----------

